# suse linux - telnet-sitzung



## kerber (17. Juli 2002)

ich möchte gerne auf meinem linux-pc eine sitzung zu einer unix - maschine via telnet aufsetzten. das telnet programm sollte etwas komfortabler als das standart-telnet sein. hintergrund ist das unsere mitarbeiter hier innerhalb der sitzung ausdrucke, farben etc. machen möchten !!!!

eingesetzt haben wir hier suse linux 8.0 mit kde3 oberfläche !

wer kann mir ein programm bzw. link benennen !

besten dank im voraus.

michael


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Juli 2002)

nun über ssh

Das ist sicherer da verschlüsselt.

Andere möglichkeit währe vnc

ssh ist bei jeder Distribution dabei.
VNC ebenso.


----------

